# Cheapest place to buy sterial vials?



## kwantz (Apr 29, 2012)

I was looking at buying 30-40* 30ml  closed sterial vials.  I remember a place in the USA where you could order direct from the factory and it was dirt cheap, but I cant think of the company name if my life depended on it.  Does anyone know of a place i could buy them in bulk for cheap? most place im seeing are 3-5 dollars a vial.


----------



## alextg (Apr 29, 2012)

Medical Supplies, Lab Supplies | Med Lab Supply


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep Ans u can buy bulk

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## kwantz (May 8, 2012)

anyone know of any other cheap places? that site above.. is out of filters and they dont carry 30ml vials.. is what im lookin for at the moment.


----------



## hill450 (May 8, 2012)

I haven't found anywhere cheaper than them. Also just use a different size of vial?


----------



## hagan (May 8, 2012)

3 CC Syringe with Needle


----------



## kwantz (May 8, 2012)

thanks that place is pretty cheap too.. lookin for 30ml... Convient for friends... 12 week cycles... Cheap to put it in a 30ml jug, instead of 3 10ml jugs...


----------



## hagan (May 8, 2012)

Been using them for years.


----------



## mustang_00 (May 9, 2012)

mountainside-medical is cheap and reliable!! sorry for the first post. gotta start somewhere


----------

